# Medical Services for expats - what happened ?



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi there,

I have severe skin problems and I am getting increasingly peeved opon visiting the doctor, as they seem to know next to nothing and 3 doctors have now told me that I am allergic to the sun, which I find nonsensical, as I live in the North of Spain.

Plus whenever I visit the South of Spain my skin gets much better and the doctors in the UK have always told me that sun is good for my skin.

Anyway, to top it off I was today told that my European medical card is no longer valid in Spain and that unless I pay into the system there is nothing more they can do for me.

My partner is South Amercian and she has been told the same.

Your thoughts on this subject would be appreciated............

Regards, Dave


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have severe skin problems and I am getting increasingly peeved opon visiting the doctor, as they seem to know next to nothing and 3 doctors have now told me that I am allergic to the sun, which I find nonsensical, as I live in the North of Spain.
> 
> ...


Ahh yes, Spain is tightening up on these things
If you are talking about your EHIC card, well, that was only for use in emergencies really.

Wjen you came here you should have had an E106 which you would have taken to the Dept De Sguridad and eventually (if you are pre retirement age) they would have issued you with a temporary SIP card (your health card) which lasts up to two years. After the period often Spanish health centres have been renewing them, but a decree was made a few months ago that when they ran out this time they would not be renewed.

If you are of retirement age then it should have been an E121 that should have been obtained from DWP, and this would have given you full health cover for life in the Spanish system as you would get a permanent SIP card


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Dave,

Do you suffer from Psoriasis? Sorry to ask such a personal question, but I suffer from this condition and find the sunshine beneficial too. I gave up with the doc's years ago!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Dave,
> 
> Do you suffer from Psoriasis? Sorry to ask such a personal question, but I suffer from this condition and find the sunshine beneficial too. I gave up with the doc's years ago!


Not certain what is causing the problem really, but its definitely Dermatological rather than an Allergy, as been tested for all alergies in Spain and the results came back highlighting "house dust and pollen".

No, its not Psoriasis either, but is more of a brutal type of Dermatitits, which normally springs to attention after a good night scratching.

Todays doctor prescribed me Anti-histamenes despite me telling her 3 times its got nothing to do with any allergy. Then I just said look I really think I need some corticode tablets as its a dermatological problems I have. So she prescribed me some of them also. I get the feeling she would have prescibed me cheesy wotsits if she thought I would leave her office a little quicker.

The sun is good for me, that much I know, as I have spent many a time on the South coast feeling great becasue my skin feels much better after sun.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

So .......... have you an E106 or an EHIC


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

If I could, I would import a 20ft container over from the Middle East filled with a cream I bought over the counter in Dubai; it's actually for insect bites but I used it on my Psoriasis and wooooah! All itching disappeared! God knows whats in it but it was bloody brilliant!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> So .......... have you an E106 or an EHIC



An EHIC, expiry date 2010


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> An EHIC, expiry date 2010


Ahhh OK ....... well your EHIC card is for emergency treatment only in a foreign country.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Ahhh OK ....... well your EHIC card is for emergency treatment only in a foreign country.


Fair enough, but I was using it up til today without any problems and the woman in the Farmacia was absolutely rude (and up herself) to me and basically made me feel like an alien, which is how my partner feels on a regular basis after speaking to the locals about just about anything.

I tell you, I really hope that moving to the South is going to make our life easier, because the people in thse parts do not float my boat or the small sailing vessel my partner calls a rubber duck - lol


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Fair enough, but I was using it up til today without any problems and the woman in the Farmacia was absolutely rude (and up herself) to me and basically made me feel like an alien, which is how my partner feels on a regular basis after speaking to the locals about just about anything.
> 
> I tell you, I really hope that moving to the South is going to make our life easier, because the people in thse parts do not float my boat or the small sailing vessel my partner calls a rubber duck - lol


Oh thats terrible, theres no reason for that!
Mind you, I got the same treatment when I went back to the UK and needed to see a doctor and cheekily tried to use mine 
Ended up costing me £30 for a 2 minute consultation!

Well I can only say in this area I haven't experienced that kind of rudeness ... everyone has been very helpful always.

On the documentation side, it might be an idea to try to get hold of an E106 form from DWP Newcastle. You might be able to get them to issue one if you tell them you have only just moved here and then you might get some more cover

Forgive me for checking, as I probably should know from previous posts .... are you of retirement age?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> are you of retirement age?


Lol - no not quite, but would love to be happily retired and chilling, instead of having to work for a living. I have few years to go just yet.

I will however, look into the E106 thingy ma jig


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Lol - no not quite, but would love to be happily retired and chilling, instead of having to work for a living. I have few years to go just yet.
> 
> I will however, look into the E106 thingy ma jig



Heh heh ....... nor me, I'm 10 years away ..... I have private health cover which is relatively cheap here. But my wife is older then me and when she reaches retirement I will get cover as well as a dependent


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Heh heh ....... nor me, I'm 10 years away ..... I have private health cover which is relatively cheap here. But my wife is older then me and when she reaches retirement I will get cover as well as a dependent


I had private health cover(Spanish)quite a few year back,but dont remember the company.
I had one of those little books with the counterfoils to sign and tear out on each visit, which the clinics send of to make a claim.
Saved on the hassle of collecting receipts etc to try and claim later and worked quite well.
Wonder if yours is something similar,Stravinsky and if you could point me in the right direction without breaking your rules and regs. to get hold of something similar?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

littleredrooster said:


> I had private health cover(Spanish)quite a few year back,but dont remember the company.
> I had one of those little books with the counterfoils to sign and tear out on each visit, which the clinics send of to make a claim.
> Saved on the hassle of collecting receipts etc to try and claim later and worked quite well.
> Wonder if yours is something similar,Stravinsky and if you could point me in the right direction without breaking your rules and regs. to get hold of something similar?



As you asked, I am allowed to tell you 
I am with Sanitas, and what they give you now is a credit card. So when you go to see the doctor, or whatever, the doctor swipes it just like a credit card and Sanitas know I've been there. Iirc the premium for two in mid fifties is around €1300 per year


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Not certain what is causing the problem really, but its definitely Dermatological rather than an Allergy, as been tested for all alergies in Spain and the results came back highlighting "house dust and pollen".


My wife suffers with this - amongst other things. Generally she has ASTMATIC symptoms BUT does get a dermal reaction to TEMPERATURE shifts. If you go south - AVOID banana trees - they're a real swine if you suffer.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Heh heh ....... nor me, I'm 10 years away ..... I have private health cover which is relatively cheap here. But my wife is older then me and when she reaches retirement I will get cover as well as a dependent


Ah, a fellow Toy Boy, so there are dividends in marrying an older woman.  Only by 17 months though in my case, but it could be very useful.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

crookesey said:


> Ah, a fellow Toy Boy, so there are dividends in marrying an older woman.  Only by 17 months though in my case, but it could be very useful.


Ahhh yes for sure ........ I will be a kept man in a years time


----------

